# Time for tires



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Okay time for a new set of tires this week and pepboys got a sale buy 2 get 2 free on the Cooper Adventure tires for cyber Monday. 

Anyone here got any experience with the Cooper brand?
Know any other good deals?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I get high quality Goodyear tires. All seasons for summer and Winter Commander from about Thanksgiving until Easter. They are on separate sets of wheels.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Highly recommend the LIONHART brand on walmart.com. paid only $87 bux a tire for 19" performance tires.... Then 10 bux more per tire for roadhazard coverage once they came in... (2 days) it was a special size...

Walmart.com had the cheapest tires anywhere.. even after I compared a deal like your buy 2 get 2 deal.... Best check there first...
Here's a pic of mine, and an example of how well they are priced... And they ride damn good on my BMW Didn't know what size you needed but look how cheap for a 17" !!!!!


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I have Cooper on my Mazda 6 so far so good .had conntenial pure contact before they wore out in 40000 miles.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I used to have Cooper tires when I had my Chevy S-10 pickup, many years ago. They were good at the time.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> I have Cooper on my Mazda 6 so far so good .had conntenial pure contact before they wore out in 40000 miles.





Invisible said:


> I used to have Cooper tires when I had my Chevy S-10 pickup, many years ago. They were good at the time.


I'm going to give the Coopers a try at $66 per tire on sale. Tires on my crossover usually never any less than $85/tire for off brand at that.

Only negative is pep boys charge $115 for the install which is required to get the sale price.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Nothing wrong with Cooper. I've had them on two cars.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I've been getting tires at Wally world
They honor warranted good are cheap and have plenty of places to get serviced


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I need new tires. Been dealing with patches and nails since I bought the thing. Thanks everyone for the update. 

Just remember there is only 1 thing touching the road when driving. The 2nd most important thing is your brakes!


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Don’t buy Chinese tires!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Yeah cuz how the hell could a country with a billion plus population know how to make a damn tire.....


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I will pay the coin for Goodyear’s all 4 of them too. It’s like a g-note though. Need to pay rent instead.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Yeah cuz how the hell could a country with a billion plus population know how to make a damn tire.....


https://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2014/09/chinese-truck-tires-are-no-bargain/index.htm

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/32899266/ns/business-autos/t/chinese-tires-its-buyer-beware/


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay time for a new set of tires this week and pepboys got a sale buy 2 get 2 free on the Cooper Adventure tires for cyber Monday.
> 
> Anyone here got any experience with the Cooper brand?
> Know any other good deals?


Cooper is mid level, and not bad, above avg passable grade &#128513;. My pickup truck has them. Never any issue. It is not a Michelin &#128513;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> https://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2014/09/chinese-truck-tires-are-no-bargain/index.htm
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/id/32899266/ns/business-autos/t/chinese-tires-its-buyer-beware/


Hahaha Fake news trying to justify how American companies are charging exorbanent rates for a product that can be had for half or less from a company without the NAME BRAND effect&#128539;&#129315;&#129315;

I'll put my lionharts up against the shyty riding Goodyear Eagle run flats they replaced anyday... And considering I was able to buy 4 tires ($348) for the cost of 1 of the Goodyear's... I'll gladly buy 4 sets and get double the milage out of them that one set of the $1600 Goodyears would have cost me... And enjoy a much better ride... My 7 series rides so much better now.. anyway... You go on believing what you read by the News Media agendas who were hired to talk up the American brands... Those Michelin tires they speak of in the ad are so overpriced it's absurd, and they talk about them lasting 3 times longer... Yeah right&#128514;&#128514; but halfway thru that lifetime your treadwear is down and wet road handling impaired to the point you'll want to replace them... At which point your gonna pay $250+ a tire to do so.... I'll stick with my $50+ each and gladly replace them 4 times if need be and still end up saving money...

Sorry not convinced. Again I say... I'm certain a country as large as China and as advanced as us... Surely can produce a tire.. and seemingly they do.... Just cuz it costs more and has a brand name you have heard of does not make it a better product... That's old American thinking... Buy here ...American value teaching speaking... We live in a global economy... And if the big tire companies don't wanna play accordingly... They won't be around 10 years from now. ..

Ask the likes of Sears, Circuit city and Toys-r-us...and many other retail Giants who thought they had the right idea... Now they are gone because they didn't compete globally....

Buy the tires you want... I'll pay 1/4 of that and ride just as good except I'll have a bunch of money left over to deal with any other needs...

Just my thoughts of course....










And you think Walmart won't stand behind this brand... For $7.50 additional each.. they will replace them for free barring any roadhazards.... How do you beat $52+ a tire with replacement warranty.... You don't... Enjoy those Cooper's. Oh btw Walmart would have mounted and balanced all 4 of these for less than $50 bux.... Sounds to me like this Cooper buy 2 get 2 deal isn't so great if your paying $120 bux just to get them put on.... In Fact it sounds like your







paying for those other 2 tires in exorbanent labor...

Oh well not everyone knows how to shop for the value!! Good luck!.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

mbd said:


> Cooper is mid level, and not bad, above avg passable grade &#128513;. My pickup truck has them. Never any issue. It is not a Michelin &#128513;


Ok that is was initially aiming for when began looking around for tires. I was planning on around $100-$120 per tire plus install at cheapest for mid range



Dekero said:


> Hahaha Fake news trying to justify how American companies are charging exorbanent rates for a product that can be had for half or less from a company without the NAME BRAND effect&#128539;&#129315;&#129315;
> 
> I'll put my lionharts up against the shyty riding Goodyear Eagle run flats they replaced anyday... And considering I was able to buy 4 tires ($348) for the cost of 1 of the Goodyear's... I'll gladly buy 4 sets and get double the milage out of them that one set of the $1600 Goodyears would have cost me... And enjoy a much better ride... My 7 series rides so much better now.. anyway... You go on believing what you read by the News Media agendas who were hired to talk up the American brands... Those Michelin tires they speak of in the ad are so overpriced it's absurd, and they talk about them lasting 3 times longer... Yeah right&#128514;&#128514; but halfway thru that lifetime your treadwear is down and wet road handling impaired to the point you'll want to replace them... At which point your gonna pay $250+ a tire to do so.... I'll stick with my $50+ each and gladly replace them 4 times if need be and still end up saving money...
> 
> ...


I think the problem is there are a lot of Chinese tire companies. There are gems and turds all mixed in and us American drivers are so unsure who to pick that we pay double or triple for a familiar name.

Personally I judge each tire by its on merit. I look up the lion harts for my car they are around the upper 70's but they are V rated and pass mustard on consumer satisfaction.

However this sale is good enough to make these Coopers even cheaper at least for 24 hours and be available today. I would have to wait a week on the Lionharts.

I drove my tires bald waiting on the sales &#128514; it's so bad I refuse to Uber until I put on a new set.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> I have Cooper on my Mazda 6 so far so good .had conntenial pure contact before they wore out in 40000 miles.


40,000? How many miles do you normally get?


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Got the Goodyear Assurance Maxlife they’ve got an 85,000 mile warranty.

watch out for buy 3 get 1 free or 2 for 2 because the ones you buy are so heavily marked up it always cancels out the “deal.” They’ll be like $200 a tire for the 3.

don’t trust Wally World tires, I drive for a living I need the best. Can’t afford a blowout or a tread deficiency


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

BadYota said:


> Got the Goodyear Assurance Maxlife they've got an 85,000 mile warranty.
> 
> watch out for buy 3 get 1 free or 2 for 2 because the ones you buy are so heavily marked up it always cancels out the "deal." They'll be like $200 a tire for the 3.
> 
> don't trust Wally World tires, I drive for a living I need the best. Can't afford a blowout or a tread deficiency


Higher milage tires ride like bricks... No thanks


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BadYota said:


> Got the Goodyear Assurance Maxlife they've got an 85,000 mile warranty.
> 
> watch out for buy 3 get 1 free or 2 for 2 because the ones you buy are so heavily marked up it always cancels out the "deal." They'll be like $200 a tire for the 3.
> 
> don't trust Wally World tires, I drive for a living I need the best. Can't afford a blowout or a tread deficiency


The Coopers got a 75k warranty but all tire warranties are prorated and they indeed ride horribly at too high of a mileage.

Im thinking replacement after 50-60k miles is gonna be the realistic outcome.



BadYota said:


> Got the Goodyear Assurance Maxlife they've got an 85,000 mile warranty.
> 
> watch out for buy 3 get 1 free or 2 for 2 because the ones you buy are so heavily marked up it always cancels out the "deal." They'll be like $200 a tire for the 3.
> 
> don't trust Wally World tires, I drive for a living I need the best. Can't afford a blowout or a tread deficiency


How much you ended paying for your tires btw?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Alright we're back in business boys. Breaks last month, tires and alignment this month.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The Coopers got a 75k warranty but all tire warranties are prorated and they indeed ride horribly at too high of a mileage.
> 
> Im thinking replacement after 50-60k miles is gonna be the realistic outcome.
> 
> ...


I think they were $130 a tire. Free tire rotation and alignment for the life of the tire.



Dekero said:


> Hahaha Fake news trying to justify how American companies are charging exorbanent rates for a product that can be had for half or less from a company without the NAME BRAND effect&#128539;&#129315;&#129315;
> 
> I'll put my lionharts up against the shyty riding Goodyear Eagle run flats they replaced anyday... And considering I was able to buy 4 tires ($348) for the cost of 1 of the Goodyear's... I'll gladly buy 4 sets and get double the milage out of them that one set of the $1600 Goodyears would have cost me... And enjoy a much better ride... My 7 series rides so much better now.. anyway... You go on believing what you read by the News Media agendas who were hired to talk up the American brands... Those Michelin tires they speak of in the ad are so overpriced it's absurd, and they talk about them lasting 3 times longer... Yeah right&#128514;&#128514; but halfway thru that lifetime your treadwear is down and wet road handling impaired to the point you'll want to replace them... At which point your gonna pay $250+ a tire to do so.... I'll stick with my $50+ each and gladly replace them 4 times if need be and still end up saving money...
> 
> ...


why would you drive such a nice car just to put the cheapest tires imaginable on it? It's like wearing a suit with tennis shoes. Tires are the only thing between you and the road


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BadYota said:


> I think they were $130 a tire. Free tire rotation and alignment for the life of the tire.
> 
> 
> why would you drive such a nice car just to put the cheapest tires imaginable on it? It's like wearing a suit with tennis shoes. Tires are the only thing between you and the road


$130 wasn't too bad, I was looking at those back in early November. I'm usually a Goodyear guy and was going to go with a set of them they had on special $100/tire until I seen better sales start to prop up as the holidays approached.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Yeah cuz how the hell could a country with a billion plus population know how to make a damn tire.....


They make REALLY GOOD BICYCLE TIRES.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

I always go top of the line Michelin touring...always a reliable tire that goes way beyond the warranty


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

mbd said:


> Cooper is mid level, and not bad, above avg passable grade &#128513;. My pickup truck has them. Never any issue. It is not a Michelin &#128513;


Discount Tire has Arizonian, which is made by Cooper . Same thread pattern, but cheaper
It is sold under Discount Tire name&#128077;
Another cheap one that is ok, is the Road Hugger, good mileage warranty.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> 40,000? How many miles do you normally get?


On the Goodyear was about 45000 they cost me 800's same as Continental . So I got Cooper's for $400. With everything and mounting. So far have 30000 on them and they look new. Use to by Cooper's years ago always lasted.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Location also key when it comes to mileage on the tire.
You can get 50,000 in San Diego due to the pleasant weather , but same tires will get you 40,000in Nevada, which is hot. You can put tires around October, and it can last you longer vs putting tires around May😁 Summer months can wear down your tires faster.
Vans( Odyssey type), will wear down your tires also.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Make sure you tell them you do rideshare, they should give you a discount.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Clarity said:


> Make sure you tell them you do rideshare, they should give you a discount.


&#128549; I forgot but I'm also not sure if the would honor their warranty if I mentioned rideshare.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Goodyears are garbage.
Nothing but issues, whenever I had them.
Tread separations. Premature failures.

I go with Hankooks. (Price depends on size of course, mine were $380 OTD installed for 4)
Good balance of quality and price. (25k miles so far and plenty to go. They say they're a 70k tire.)
The cab company I used to work for used Hankooks, and I've seen other fleets use them.
If they trust them, then I feel I can also.
So far so good.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Hahaha Fake news


Is this you Donald? Did they let you out of the White House or did Melania kick you out?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> On the Goodyear was about 45000 they cost me 800's same as Continental . So I got Cooper's for $400. With everything and mounting. So far have 30000 on them and they look new. Use to by Cooper's years ago always lasted.


I had Continental tires before I just bought this set. Honestly I hated those tires from the start.

They were loud, squirrelly, and didn't have good grip at high speeds not in rain.

They came with my car when I bought it. The dealer gave me a great deal he took off alot of thousands but did the switch-a-rue with my tires.

We test drive it in Michelin tires and while we were doing paper work his crew swapped them. Took me a month to figure it out :i'm mad:



Taxi2Uber said:


> Goodyears are garbage.
> Nothing but issues, whenever I had them.
> Tread separations. Premature failures.
> 
> ...


I had a used set of Goodyear's on my Explorer that made it another 5+ years. Never tired Hankooks though.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Is this you Donald? Did they let you out of the White House or did Melania kick you out?


Nope I'm your Daddy now please quietly go F yourself.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

One word of advice from my experiences is whenever you buy tires and they tell you the warranty on the tires the warranty will only be valid if you take your car back to the same location to have your tires rotated on the set schedule of rotation. I bought 4 new Cooper tires from Firestone with a 60000 warranty well at 30000 miles one of the tires went bad and they wouldn’t honor the warranty. They said I didn’t bring my car in to rotate my tires. I explained to them the dealer did this for me. They will not honor this so buyer beware.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> One word of advice from my experiences is whenever you buy tires and they tell you the warranty on the tires the warranty will only be valid if you take your car back to the same location to have your tires rotated on the set schedule of rotation. I bought 4 new Cooper tires from Firestone with a 60000 warranty well at 30000 miles one of the tires went bad and they wouldn't honor the warranty. They said I didn't bring my car in to rotate my tires. I explained to them the dealer did this for me. They will not honor this so buyer beware.


Discount tires will honor it,regardless


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> Discount tires will honor it,regardless


Discount tires is owned by firestone and no they won't honor it. I've bought tires from them as well.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay time for a new set of tires this week and pepboys got a sale buy 2 get 2 free on the Cooper Adventure tires for cyber Monday.
> 
> Anyone here got any experience with the Cooper brand?
> Know any other good deals?


Walmart. Buy online. Have them install in shop. Easily the cheapest route. Costco is cheap too.

If you do go to Walmart, go for the install during the day Monday-Wednesday so that you don't have to wait too long.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Cooper is a good tire. One of the few American made still around. I never had any problems with Goodyear either.

Stay the &#*@ away from Goodrich/Firestone or any of their sub-brands.

I wouldn't trust chinese tires. To me, it is not worth risking a blow-out at speed. They might be better than Firestone but that is not saying much. A 0x0=0 kinda thing.



gooddolphins said:


> Discount tires is owned by firestone and no they won't honor it. I've bought tires from them as well.


Say it isn't so! I really like Discount Tire but loathe Firestone. Hopefully they are just a stockholder and not running the DT business!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> I always go top of the line Michelin touring...always a reliable tire that goes way beyond the warranty


Pirelli
Michellin Quality
Goodyear Price



CarpeNoctem said:


> Cooper is a good tire. One of the few American made still around. I never had any problems with Goodyear either.
> 
> Stay the &#*@ away from Goodrich/Firestone or any of their sub-brands.
> 
> ...


Cooper is made by Goodyear isnt it ?


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Pirelli
> Michellin Quality
> Goodyear Price
> 
> ...


I'm not sure these days. They were a separate company but no telling now. Seems like there was some talk about Cooper buying some tire company or merging with one.

Running Pirelli's here now. I would have gone with Goodyear but all they had was an ugly truck tire in the size I was wanting.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CarpeNoctem said:


> I'm not sure these days. They were a separate company but no telling now. Seems like there was some talk about Cooper buying some tire company or merging with one.
> 
> Running Pirelli's here now. I would have gone with Goodyear but all they had was an ugly truck tire in the size I was wanting.


A company in India Almost bought them out.
Not owned by Goodyear. 
Only American tire co. Left besides Goodyear.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Anybody buying expensive tires for ride shares is out of their minds. There's one simple formula: buy a 60000 mile warranty tire at the cheapest possible price with the cheapest installation.

Unless you're using brand new shocks, rotating your tires religiously, and have perfect alignment, almost all of these retailers won't honor their warranty anyways. With a 60000 mile warranty you can at least hope to get 50,000 miles out of the tire. Rinse repeat.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Anybody buying expensive tires for ride shares is out of their minds. There's one simple formula: buy a 60000 mile warranty tire at the cheapest possible price with the cheapest installation.
> 
> Unless you're using brand new shocks, rotating your tires religiously, and have perfect alignment, almost all of these retailers won't honor their warranty anyways. With a 60000 mile warranty you can at least hope to get 50,000 miles out of the tire. Rinse repeat.


I push my car towards its limits often.

The car needs quality equipment to perform as i require it to do.

You buy cheap tires.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Simple price comparison will show you that you get the same tire for less money at Walmart or Costco. With most of these tire shops you're paying for the convenience of being in and out of there in an hour.

Performance tires are only necessary on high-end vehicles and the occasional all wheel drive vehicle.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I buy parts for _my_ car. I just happen to do some ride sharing. I too require my truck to exceed some of the limits and I want it to be able to do it safely.

If you value a good ride and performance, quality parts are never wasted. Even if you are driving a POS, good tires will make a difference in handling. With larger wheels and performance tires, I can tell the difference in the handling. For me, the added cost was worth it. I cut the sprung weight on each wheel by 2.5 lbs. Not a lot but every little bit helps. I am also looking at putting in a stiffer sway bar, performance suspension parts and brakes.

Do I need this for the paxholes? No. I want it for me!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm dumbfounded by the amount of Name Brand followers there are in America today. It's like not being able to go out the house without NIKE shoes on... Just amazes me how corporate advertising has allowed companies to charge high rates for inferior products, when there are options as good or better for Half the price. 

Just crazy.... Guess I just shop for value not substance.... I understand the OPs need to go with a product due to timeframe.... But for those of you dropping these other name brands that are double or triple the cost of equal variants .. I'm just dumbfounded...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Anybody buying expensive tires for ride shares is out of their minds. There's one simple formula: buy a 60000 mile warranty tire at the cheapest possible price with the cheapest installation.


Some of us drive through snow and ice, so the cheapest tire isn't always the safest for certain road conditions.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dekero said:


> I'm dumbfounded by the amount of Name Brand followers there are in America today. It's like not being able to go out the house without NIKE shoes on... Just amazes me how corporate advertising has allowed companies to charge high rates for inferior products, when there are options as good or better for Half the price.
> 
> Just crazy.... Guess I just shop for value not substance.... I understand the OPs need to go with a product due to timeframe.... But for those of you dropping these other name brands that are double or triple the cost of equal variants .. I'm just dumbfounded...


Communist Chineese Shoes & Tires BOTH BLOWOUT !

PREMATURE FAILURE !


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Some of us drive through snow and ice, so the cheapest tire isn't always the safest for certain road conditions.


Expensive tires aren't better in the snow and ice.

Winter tires are better in the snow and ice.

If you live in an area with rough winters, you really should have a winter set and a regular set.

But expensive winter tires won't be better than cheap ones.

Regardless, I'm talking about buying performance tires for rideshare.

I've driven a number of 60k mile tires. The only difference I've noticed is road noise.

I don't corner like I'm racing. I don't accelerate like I'm racing. I don't do hard braking.

I drive like an intelligent human. I have never been in a wreck that was my fault in thirty years of driving.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Expensive tires aren't better in the snow and ice.
> 
> Winter tires are better in the snow and ice.
> 
> ...


And most winter or all season tires are more expensive. I've been surviving driving in the snow, sleet and ice for 30 years, so I know the tires I need. But thanks for your expert knowledge.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> And most winter tires are more expensive.


Not really. Buy them in the summer.

Next.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZY5YX5K/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> One word of advice from my experiences is whenever you buy tires and they tell you the warranty on the tires the warranty will only be valid if you take your car back to the same location to have your tires rotated on the set schedule of rotation. I bought 4 new Cooper tires from Firestone with a 60000 warranty well at 30000 miles one of the tires went bad and they wouldn't honor the warranty. They said I didn't bring my car in to rotate my tires. I explained to them the dealer did this for me. They will not honor this so buyer beware.


Did you bring them the paperwork from the dealer showing your on time scheduled rotations? Also did they mention your scheduled wheel alignments?



nonononodrivethru said:


> Anybody buying expensive tires for ride shares is out of their minds. There's one simple formula: buy a 60000 mile warranty tire at the cheapest possible price with the cheapest installation.
> 
> Unless you're using brand new shocks, rotating your tires religiously, and have perfect alignment, almost all of these retailers won't honor their warranty anyways. With a 60000 mile warranty you can at least hope to get 50,000 miles out of the tire. Rinse repeat.


The cheapest isn't always the best value. I know we got to worry about our bottom line but safety is still #1.

My sister picks the cheapest Walmart tire available and they always have major blowouts on the highway every 6 months

Im usually the person that come help her change her tire on the side of the highway :rollseyes:

Saving $5-$10 extra bucks per tire can isn't financially sound if you're replacing them more often, crash your car, or lead to injury/death.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay time for a new set of tires this week and pepboys got a sale buy 2 get 2 free on the Cooper Adventure tires for cyber Monday.
> 
> Anyone here got any experience with the Cooper brand?
> Know any other good deals?


I bought a top rated CS5 Ultra Touring Cooper list 119 online. Great tire. Shopped like heII. Found some place at 89 and Discount Tire Direct matched at 85 odd dollar price. Then I got a prepaid card from Cooper for 150 and paid no tax.

(I shopped for the best mfg rebate coupon before shopping for the tires)


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Discount tires is owned by firestone and no they won't honor it. I've bought tires from them as well.


hasent been my experience but ok


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Cooper is a good tire. One of the few American made still around. I never had any problems with Goodyear either.
> 
> Stay the &#*@ away from Goodrich/Firestone or any of their sub-brands.
> 
> ...


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Some of us drive through snow and ice, so the cheapest tire isn't always the safest for certain road conditions.


Not only that but some of the cheap tires get noisy as sheet even with 1/2 the tread left.

I work a few days a week at the biggest car auction and just bought a car with them. 1/2 tread but I could not stand the roar.
Hated to throw them with 1/2 tread, but they went. In this case I found a guy on craigslist, retired DMV inspector who somehow gets 90% great used tires. Got 4 90% P4 Pirelli for 150. Had to drive an hour each way but wtf

Cox Automotive is an Atlanta-based business unit of Cox Enterprises, formed in 2014 to consolidate all of Cox's global automotive businesses, including Kelley Blue Book, Xtime, Autotrader.com and Manheim Auctions.

Headquarters: Atlanta, GA
Revenue: 7 billion USD (2017)


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> Discount tires is owned by firestone and no they won't honor it. I've bought tires from them as well.


Discount is not owned by firestone, Discount -Headquartered out of AZ, and that is why they have the name Arizonian, in house tire from Discount made by cooper &#128513;
Firestone = Bridgestone ( Japanese)
They are competitors, but not close when it comes to tires. Discount annihilates Firestone on volume on tires.
Firestone makes money on labor charges (110/hr)and triple pricing on parts.
Goodyear is converting some of its stores to Discount model, but they will also have allignment( Just Tires, the new name)Discount has no allignment.
Avg Firestone maybe selling 20-30 tires a day, while Avg discount stores sells 80-100 tires.
Walmart open on Sundays
Discount closed on Sundays
Goodyear - I am not sure


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Did you bring them the paperwork from the dealer showing your on time scheduled rotations? Also did they mention your scheduled wheel alignments?
> 
> 
> The cheapest isn't always the best value. I know we got to worry about our bottom line but safety is still #1.
> ...


I plan my tire shopping months in advance and always buy quality. Presently I have Kumho Solus. The secret is to pick your top 5 or so choices and check the site every few days for their rollback prices. I usually never spend more than $55 a tire. Got 4 Goodyear Viva for $200 total. I find that it pays to do your research and then stalk your prey.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Goodyear 

Have not had them in years. When I did they were treadless out at 20,000


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Pirelli
> Michellin Quality
> Goodyear Price
> 
> ...


Goodrich ( BFG)is owned by Michelin
Good tires on small pickups &#128077;( Ford ranger /Nissan Frontier)
Goodrich is a good tire, lower in price and quality vs a Michelin 
Goodrich was making tires in OKLAHOMA , or storing them in OK,and all of a sudden, tire performance went down. 
Eventually they figured out the problem&#128563;
Temperature inside the warehouse &#128513; it was slightly too high.
Cooper is Cooper


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Clarity said:


> Make sure you tell them you do rideshare, they should give you a discount.


Yeah and extended warrantee
all free too &#128513;&#128514;&#129315;


----------



## clinman2001 (Mar 14, 2019)

I have been buying new tires from an online company called Tirerack for 15 years for my two cars. They ship locally from CT. for free and generally you can get installed in Firestone and Goodyear shops, of your choosing, on second day from purchase online. For each vehicle you may have 30 or more tires to choose and there are hundreds of reviews for each tire. There are close outs, cheaper tires, performance, all season, Mfr. rebates, etc that you can review to make an educated choice that fit your needs and requirements. Installation for (4) tires runs about $80 from Firestone and when you buy the tire you already know the cost to install. Remember no tire is likely to excel in all categories such as price, cornering, snow, rain, road noise, and wear so you choice the tire that is important to you based on your needs.

Also I agree with OP that Firestone charges $110 an hour and triple charges parts that are not quality. Firestone is good for installing tires but that is about the full extent of their capabilities.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

clinman2001 said:


> I have been buying new tires from an online company called Tirerack for 15 years for my two cars. They ship locally from CT. for free and generally you can get installed in Firestone and Goodyear shops, of your choosing, on second day from purchase online. For each vehicle you may have 30 or more tires to choose and there are hundreds of reviews for each tire. There are close outs, cheaper tires, performance, all season, Mfr. rebates, etc that you can review to make an educated choice that fit your needs and requirements. Installation for (4) tires runs about $80 from Firestone and when you buy the tire you already know the cost to install. Remember no tire is likely to excel in all categories such as price, cornering, snow, rain, road noise, and wear so you choice the tire that is important to you based on your needs.
> 
> Also I agree with OP that Firestone charges $110 an hour and triple charges parts that are not quality. Firestone is good for installing tires but that is about the full extent of their capabilities.


I used to use Tire Rack. Then it seemed that they're shipping costs went through the roof.

Too many of these repair places have gone with the dealer model of putting the service writers on no/low pay and big commission.

I bought a new used car at the auction. Changed my radiator fluid. 
Brought the car into a female owned Volvo dealership for a recall, and a transmission fluid change.i was told they tested my radiator fluid and found it was old and that needed to be flushed and replaced along with 1800 in other work. 20,000 miles I've needed nothing.

You might think that female owned and Volvo would mean you're not going to get ripped off. Not true

BTW to me this is criminal/ fraud


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

WindyCityAnt said:


> I will pay the coin for Goodyear's all 4 of them too. It's like a g-note though. Need to pay rent instead.


I get Goodyears but they are the Walmart brand of Goodyear - "Viva 3" (a little less in quality). About $300 for a set of four for my Corolla. They last about 50-60k miles for me.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> I plan my tire shopping months in advance and always buy quality. Presently I have Kumho Solus. The secret is to pick your top 5 or so choices and check the site every few days for their rollback prices. I usually never spend more than $55 a tire. Got 4 Goodyear Viva for $200 total. I find that it pays to do your research and then stalk your prey.


Ok at first I had got the impression you just grabbed whatever happens to be a the bottom of the bin. Good to see you actually research and find yourself a reliable value set of tires.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay time for a new set of tires this week and pepboys got a sale buy 2 get 2 free on the Cooper Adventure tires for cyber Monday.
> 
> Anyone here got any experience with the Cooper brand?
> Know any other good deals?


Cooper has an excellent reputation. Just make sure the tire meets your needs. I like Yokohama Avid tires very much.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I bought an RV once and it had "Jupiter" brand tires. Serious.

I was like "What planet are these tires from?".


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay time for a new set of tires this week and pepboys got a sale buy 2 get 2 free on the Cooper Adventure tires for cyber Monday.
> 
> Anyone here got any experience with the Cooper brand?
> Know any other good deals?


Get a quote from wal mart... go to discount tire with the written quote.... bring a veteran they will beat it plus 10% for the vet


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

I am having 4 tires installed tomorrow I bought Black Friday from Sams Club. They are Goodyear Assurance CS Fuel Max 225/65/17 with a 65K warranty. My out the door installed price was $444. It comes with 24hr Roadside assistance, Lifetime balance, rotation, & flat repair along with road hazard protection (not sure what that is). I will have all my rotations done at Sams Club on a regular schedule so as to keep the warranty intact. I saw the Pep Boys ad after I bought the Goodyears. I would have been just as happy with the Coopers.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Tires are your only contact with the ground. There is no component more important.

Stay with your OEM size. If your car comes in a weird size, find a common size as close to OEM as you can get.

Why a common size? So you can find a replacement across town on Sunday, should a tire fail.

All season, mud & snow is generally what you want. Don't be tempted by long mileage claims - those tires give poor stopping. 

Easy driving and frequent rotation gives you tire life. I routinely geet 95,000 miles from ""40,000 mile" tires.

PONTIAC = Putting On New Tires Is Always Costly.

Where to buy? Best is a place with locations all over your area. Let's you get free repairs when you need them.

Avoid any place that has any signs mentioning honesty. Or, who tells you what crooks the others are.


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

Karen, have you ever said "I need to speak to your manager?"


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Cabledawg said:


> I am having 4 tires installed tomorrow I bought Black Friday from Sams Club. They are Goodyear Assurance CS Fuel Max 225/65/17 with a 65K warranty. My out the door installed price was $444. It comes with 24hr Roadside assistance, Lifetime balance, rotation, & flat repair along with road hazard protection (not sure what that is). I will have all my rotations done at Sams Club on a regular schedule so as to keep the warranty intact. I saw the Pep Boys ad after I bought the Goodyears. I would have been just as happy with the Coopers.


My total came to $490 something with the wheel alignment. Don't forget the alignment btw if they didn't include it.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay time for a new set of tires this week and pepboys got a sale buy 2 get 2 free on the Cooper Adventure tires for cyber Monday.
> 
> Anyone here got any experience with the Cooper brand?
> Know any other good deals?


You can find a pair of like new used tyres for $70 or a pair of like new used SUV tyres for $100 in Dallas. Probably can elsewhere. I've always felt I have to watch my finances to stay in the game and tyres can be expensive. Tyre stores need to make a living too but their deals have never seemed like deals to me


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> You can find a pair of like new used tyres for $70 or a pair of like new used SUV tyres for $100 in Dallas. Probably can elsewhere. I've always felt I have to watch my finances to stay in the game and tyres can be expensive. Tyre stores need to make a living too but their deals have never seemed like deals to me


You just got to shop around and be patient, you can get new tires at those prices bro.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nonononodrivethru said:


> I plan my tire shopping months in advance and always buy quality. Presently I have Kumho Solus. The secret is to pick your top 5 or so choices and check the site every few days for their rollback prices. I usually never spend more than $55 a tire. Got 4 Goodyear Viva for $200 total. I find that it pays to do your research and then stalk your prey.


Viva 3"s are O.K.
But
Weak sidewalls.
Blowouts.

I carry 4 passengers & luggage @ high speed on rain grooved concrete interstate.

Non hydroplaning design tires are VERY IMPORTANT TO ME !

Strong sidewalls to support weight
Proper traction , yet enough silica blend for Durability. High mileage warranty.

Less Rolling Resistance equals greatest fuel economy.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Bought Kuhmo Crugen $98 each. Good ride. Much better than my Bridgestones.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

mbd said:


> Discount is not owned by firestone, Discount -Headquartered out of AZ, and that is why they have the name Arizonian, in house tire from Discount made by cooper &#128513;
> Firestone = Bridgestone ( Japanese)
> They are competitors, but not close when it comes to tires. Discount annihilates Firestone on volume on tires.
> Firestone makes money on labor charges (110/hr)and triple pricing on parts.
> ...


Main reason discount beats it's competitors?
They only promote within. Everyone starts at the bottom
Managers- They get base pay + % of the profit from the store. So the managers work extra hard.
Worst store manager makes 100k, base + bonus, while top store managers make 300k and up.
Base salary probably close to 75-80k.



tohunt4me said:


> Viva 3"s are O.K.
> But
> Weak sidewalls.
> Blowouts.
> ...


I think viva is specifically made for Walmart by Goodyear, not 100% sure.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I bought a set of coopers at the end of June, mainly because they are 100% American owned and operated. The tires now have 20k miles on them showing minimal wear and they are wearing evenly. The ride is comfortable and they handle the road well. 

I purchased them from a small local tire store, the free rotations they do for me with no waiting and usually in and out in under 10 minutes was worth the $20 higher total cost than the cheapest guys in town. Sure I can rotate my own tires and normally have in the past because the other shops that offer free rotations take an hour and it's not worth the wait.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

nonononodrivethru said:


> If you live in an area with rough winters, you really should have a winter set and a regular set.


Minnesota ..Yep, Just put my winter tire/wheel set on last Monday . Want to get 3 seasons out of them not sure I will because last year and this year winter has started early, have had 11 inches snow already

I also did something I've never done before with my summer tires. I didn't rotate them. If I would have rotated them then they all would have worn down below the inspection mark . So this summer I need to replace just 2 tires as the back tires have a lot of tread left


----------



## UnixHead (Aug 21, 2014)

Dekero said:


> Hahaha Fake news trying to justify how American companies are charging exorbanent rates for a product that can be had for half or less from a company without the NAME BRAND effect&#128539;&#129315;&#129315;
> 
> I'll put my lionharts up against the shyty riding Goodyear Eagle run flats they replaced anyday... And considering I was able to buy 4 tires ($348) for the cost of 1 of the Goodyear's... I'll gladly buy 4 sets and get double the milage out of them that one set of the $1600 Goodyears would have cost me... And enjoy a much better ride... My 7 series rides so much better now.. anyway... You go on believing what you read by the News Media agendas who were hired to talk up the American brands... Those Michelin tires they speak of in the ad are so overpriced it's absurd, and they talk about them lasting 3 times longer... Yeah right&#128514;&#128514; but halfway thru that lifetime your treadwear is down and wet road handling impaired to the point you'll want to replace them... At which point your gonna pay $250+ a tire to do so.... I'll stick with my $50+ each and gladly replace them 4 times if need be and still end up saving money...
> 
> ...





TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay time for a new set of tires this week and pepboys got a sale buy 2 get 2 free on the Cooper Adventure tires for cyber Monday.
> 
> Anyone here got any experience with the Cooper brand?
> Know any other good deals?


Americas Tire house brand. $60 +20 for 17" tires with full road hazard AND free balance and rotate every 6000 miles! They are 40,000 mile rated, but I got 70,000 miles on my last full set (The majority of my 90,000+ miles a year for Uber are airport runs on freeways, YMMV  )


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> Discount tires will honor it,regardless


They did not honor the warranty of my failed Goodyears, that i bought from them, because I didn't get them rotated by them on schedule.


CarpeNoctem said:


> Stay the &#*@ away from Goodrich/Firestone or any of their sub-brands.


I've never had issues with BFGs on my car in the past, and I currently run Firestone Transforce on my truck.
I see UPS trucks and other fleets run the Transforce, so I'm confident they are good, and they have been good for me for last 10 years.

I've had good success with Yokohamas also, but price and availability prevented me from going that route.

I'll never buy another Goodyear or Toyo tire in my life.


Cabledawg said:


> I am having 4 tires installed tomorrow I bought Black Friday from Sams Club. They are Goodyear Assurance CS Fuel Max 225/65/17 with a 65K warranty.


I wish you luck on the Goodyear Assurance.
Those are the tires that prematurely failed on me at around 25k.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

The speed limit doesn't allow you to go fast enough for any tyre to experience a blow out and the chances of that occurring is almost nil.
Probably an entirely different thing in Europe on the autobahn exceeding 100mph at which point the rubber on the road is a difference between life & death in which only best performance and speed rated tyres are going to be used.

For everyday driving where you are unlikely to be going 100mph-200mph like they do in Europe it almost the case that any old tyre is pretty much good enough and just comes down to preference on how soft you want the rubber to be how quiet you want the rubber to be if they have insulation built in and whatever else like brands. Softer rubber doesn't last as long, insulation adds weight.

Harder compound rubber tyres last forever but they don't grip the road like the softer compound tyres so you can't take corners like a race car driver but will still handle okay in 9 out of 10 situations as it a lot more to do with the driver experience then anything else. Everyone has their own preferences for what rubber they choose and tyre companies are always going to scare you into buying the best tyres that you can afford to buy because that their jobs to do so.

Does that mean the tyres are better? No. You choose the tyres on what qualities you want from it. I prefer cheap high mileage tyres and the hardest compound rubber money can buy because they last forever and a day. My trade off is that I'm not going to be able to corner at over 40mph but I don't like to corner at that speed anyways so doesn't change how I drive and it good enough for me. When I get a puncture and the tyres are a write off I don't feel the "pinch" as it cheap as chips to throw a brand new one on.

Anyone that does like to do performance driving are going to need performance tyres. So you can corner around at 40-50mph but I don't find that fun nor do 99% of the riders which would be screaming at the top of their lungs. :redface: or they need to go zero to 60 in under 3 seconds. You need those premium rubber again. Most rider not going to love you for accelerating and braking that recklessly though.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I tried Pirelli P6 on my car and I'm amazed at how they have lasted. the rears have been on for 110,000 miles (I don't rotate tyres) and still have some tread on them. They'll probably make it to 130,000 before they get down to the wear bar. The fronts lasted just over 70,000 miles.

I also couldn't believe how the tires transformed the handling of my car. After the cheap Chinese garbage that was installed on the car when I got it, it now feels like an F1 car around corners.

Pep boys often has them on a 4 for 3 discount. I paid a little under five hundred bucks for 4, which has worked out a lot cheaper than replacing cheap tires every 40,000 miles.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> The speed limit doesn't allow you to go fast.... I SAY NAY!!!!
> 
> Anyone that does like to do performance driving are going to need performance tyres. So you can corner around at 40-50mph but I don't find that fun nor do 99% of the riders which would be screaming at the top of their lungs. :redface: or they need to go zero to 60 in under 3 seconds. You need those premium rubber again. Most rider not going to love you for accelerating and braking that recklessly though.


Have you been a passenger of mine before&#128514;&#128514; or are you just getting lucky describing my driving skillz here today Sir....

No point in having Twin Turbos if your not going to abuse.... Errr use them....

And the new brakes I just installed ... Well I need not brag... But lord they stout!!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Have you been a passenger of mine before&#128514;&#128514; or are you just getting lucky describing my driving skillz here today Sir....
> 
> No point in having Twin Turbos if your not going to abuse.... Errr use them....
> 
> ...


We have already met in other threads several times but was more a general statement for all the performance drivers that require performance rubber.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> We have already met in other threads several times but was more a general statement for all the performance drivers that require performance rubber.


Sorry that was meant as a joke... Didn't realize it would miss the mark so badly.... Moving on...


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Sorry that was meant as a joke... Didn't realize it would miss the mark so badly.... Moving on...


 It okay. The only problem with twin turbos is that you got 2 turbos to replace when they go bad :redface:

You still have to tell me how long those brake pads last though when you need to replace them.
I know slotted disc wear them out quicker but how quick I don't know exactly.

I get about 35 000 miles with regular brake pads and a bit over 50 000 miles with heavy duty pads.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> It okay. The only problem with twin turbos is that you got 2 turbos to replace when they go bad :redface:
> 
> You still have to tell me how long those brake pads last though when you need to replace them.
> I know slotted disc wear them out quicker but how quick I don't know exactly.
> ...


Yeah I know they wont last quite as long but I got the whole kit for $375 and couldnt even buy the rotors for that elsewhere... So it was a win win... Plus they will look awesome when my new wheels get put on at tax time...

Lol I refuse to grow up... I gotta have my toys...


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Yeah I know they wont last quite as long but I got the whole kit for $375 and couldnt even buy the rotors for that elsewhere... So it was a win win... Plus they will look awesome when my new wheels get put on at tax time...
> 
> Lol I refuse to grow up... I gotta have my toys...
> 
> ...


You'll probably be more interest in these ones later. But i prefer blank variety as i'm not going to be performance driving. That and I like the brake pads to last longer.








*T3*
DBA's 4000 Series T3 is the ultimate in direct replacement single-piece performance brake rotor. Featuring all the benefits of the 4000 Series plus DBA's patented world renowned T3 bi-directional slot design.
Built on the foundations of DBA's T2 slot, the T3 slot design features additional, precise, CNC machined tri-symmetrical slots, resulting in an even quieter, more responsive and smoother brake pedal feel. The T3 slot increases the number of exit points for brake pad friction dust and gases to escape through, further increasing the consistency and effectiveness of every brake stop.
DBA's revolutionary universal slot design eliminates the need for separate left and right slot designs seen in traditional rotor designs.
DBA's 4000 Series T3 rotors are recommended for all performance applications from street driving, 4×4 and SUV, light utility vehicles, track days, rally cars and armoured vehicles.

I'll probably be getting these heavy duty rotors next after I wear out my current ones. Front and Rear will cost over half a grand but then again I'm expecting them to last forever.

















*HD*
DBA's 4000 Series HD variant features a smooth OE style rotor finish, popular for drivers looking for the benefits of a 4000 Series rotor but requiring an OE style look, such as under controlled race divisions.

DBA's 4000 Series disc brake rotors are a direct replacement single-piece brake rotor, designed for drivers seeking upgraded performance braking above and beyond standard OE levels.
Cast from XG-150 high carbon alloyed iron and undergoing Thermal Stability Profiling (TSP), DBA's metallurgy is able to handle the increased stress and heat generated under intense braking applications, time and time again.
Featuring DBA's patented Kangaroo Paw ventilation that implements a series of 144 diamond and teardrop patterned pillars, DBA achieves up to a 30% increase in surface area and 20% improvement in cooling efficiency (as compared to a traditional straight vane design).

DBA's 4000 Series rotors feature:
• XG-150 High Carbon Alloyed Iron
• TSP (Thermal Stability Profiling)
• Thermo-graphic paint markings (THGP)
• Direct replacement suitability
• Moisture proof corrosion protection packaging


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> I'll probably be getting these heavy duty rotors next after I wear out my current ones. Front and Rear will cost over half a grand but then again I'm expecting them to last forever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah HighCarbon ones always high dollar. But I agree that would probably be a one time purchase... theyll last forever...Hell if I was really concerned about cost I would do AutoZone DURALAST gold brake pads like I put on my wifes suv when it had like 15k miles on it...she had it for 160k... They swapped them 3 times for new ones at no cost under the lifetime warranty... So I paid $35 bux per set and never had to pay another dime on brakes for the whole 7 years we had it lol... turned the rotors once... Had we kept it the rotors would have needed to be replaced... But wow those were a great purchase...


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Yeah HighCarbon ones always high dollar. But I agree that would probably be a one time purchase... theyll last forever...Hell if I was really concerned about cost I would do AutoZone DURALAST gold brake pads like I put on my wifes suv when it had like 15k miles on it...she had it for 160k... They swapped them 3 times for new ones at no cost under the lifetime warranty... So I paid $35 bux per set and never had to pay another dime on brakes for the whole 7 years we had it lol... turned the rotors once... Had we kept it the rotors would have needed to be replaced... But wow those were a great purchase...


Yeah SUV 2.1 tonne unloaded and usually sits at a bit over 2.3 tonnes with me, fuel and a rider in it. Extra wear on the pads/rotors in which case got some heavy duty pads installed on it because it needs it as it pretty much eats up the consumer grade pads pretty quickly. Getting under 6 months before needing replacement.

Has a bit more weight then normal rideshare vehicle so puts a bit more stress on the whole braking system and reason why I"m a bit more conservatives with what I buy. Generally what kind of brake pads you have makes a lot of difference as well and how well they can transfer that heat to the rotors without just fading out. I don't mind paying a little more for HD parts as they are generally worth it long run.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> ...
> I've never had issues with BFGs on my car in the past, and I currently run Firestone Transforce on my truck.
> I see UPS trucks and other fleets run the Transforce, so I'm confident they are good, and they have been good for me for last 10 years.
> 
> ...


Every set of Firestone I bought had a blowout at some point. I was buying the sport tires like the Firehawk so they weren't the cheapest stuff they had. They were major blowouts too - not just some nail gone bad type thing. One was a hole you could put your thumb in. One tire split where the tread met the sidewall. Never again!

As always, YMMV.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> The speed limit doesn't allow you to go fast enough for any tyre to experience a blow out and the chances of that occurring is almost nil.
> Probably an entirely different thing in Europe on the autobahn exceeding 100mph at which point the rubber on the road is a difference between life & death in which only best performance and speed rated tyres are going to be used.
> 
> For everyday driving where you are unlikely to be going 100mph-200mph like they do in Europe it almost the case that any old tyre is pretty much good enough and just comes down to preference on how soft you want the rubber to be how quiet you want the rubber to be if they have insulation built in and whatever else like brands. Softer rubber doesn't last as long, insulation adds weight.
> ...


I know tons of people who have experience blowouts and I've had it happen to me going under 40mph when I first started driving.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I know tons of people who have experience blowouts and I've had it happen to me going under 40mph when I first started driving.


A lot to do with under inflation that compromises the tyres integrity over time. Typically the tyres require 35-40 psi but a lot of people let it go under 30 psi which not only destroys the rubber by making them wear out prematurely but creates excessive flexing due to them been under inflated. Of course more air in the tyres may make the ride less uncomfortable but the trade off is worth it in my opinion.

Ford was recommending 25 psi for tyres once upon a time and a lot of Ford owners were experiencing very high numbers of tyre failures and sometimes very dangerous when the tyre just fell apart since it was completely compromise with low air pressure flexing beyond it design limit. The driver were getting nice comfortable soft ride at the risk of their own life when the rubber decides to give out been pushed past it design limit.

I've always kept my tyre pressures above 35 psi and never experience tyre failure or it separating or any of the hundred things people seem to be getting. Not enough people check tyre pressure or fill it up at the correct pressure for them to last. Not saying hundred percent of the cases are user error but a lot are.

Typically blow outs occur for several reasons. A lot of which is linked to incorrect tyre pressure which can increase the chances of it happening overtime like a ticking bomb. That and under inflated tyres generate more heat for it. Then you can get a thermal runaway where the tyre just self destruct on you as it overheats. Happens quite often in truck tyres even when they are inflated to the correct pressure just the combination of heat + load + speed is enough to destroy it. When it gets really hot you see trucks slowing down for a reason.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Goodyear Assurance Comfortred 80,000 mile tires. I just finished a set of them and got all 80k miles out of them. $125 each, but Goodyear has $50 rebate on them ($100 rebate if you use a Goodyear Tire credit card). Same tires can be bought at a Chevy dealer for the same price, with a $100 rebate or $200 if you use a GM credit card.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Anyone here got any experience with the Cooper brand?


My brother is a wholesale tire salesman and sells ALL brands to tire stores, etc.
He says Cooper is one of the best tires around.
I've had them on all my cars for years and they have been just fine - the winter tires have been especially awesome - (I drive in tons of snow and ice here in CNY)


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

theMezz said:


> My brother is a wholesale tire salesman and sells ALL brands to tire stores, etc.
> He says Cooper is one of the best tires around.
> I've had them on all my cars for years and they have been just fine - the winter tires have been especially awesome - (I drive in tons of snow and ice here in CNY)


My first impression of them so far has been great. They grip the road so much better than those horrible Continentals I had that I have to be careful not to over steer.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Continental True Contact. Great tires. Excellent all season performance and quiet on the highway.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay time for a new set of tires this week and pepboys got a sale buy 2 get 2 free on the Cooper Adventure tires for cyber Monday.
> 
> Anyone here got any experience with the Cooper brand?
> Know any other good deals?


Try Tire KIngdom, I got mine over there BF Goodrich and they are great ! Got a 70 bucks rebate as well! This was last July, though


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

My night came to a sudden halt. Hit a pothole I couldn’t see coming. Pop go’s the tire instantly ripping a hole on the side wall. I was in the burbs so nothing is open around here. Filled it up 3 times on my way home. I used a stone as a temp plug and kinda worked actually.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

One set of tires that I really like are the Pirelli Cinturato P7. They are performance all-seasons that are amazingly quiet and perform really well even in sort of bad weather. I thought my VW Golf came equipped with cheap tires until I drove them for a few thousand miles. Imagine my surprise when I pulled up to a Porsche Panamera and it had the same set of tires.

They are probably too expensive for entry level rideshare for most people.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Does anybody know where OP lives? It does no use having an all season in winter, they are especially useless below 30degrees. If you want a Chinese tire, sumitomo makes a decent tire. Most of the Chinese brands out there will present weird issues when below 50% treadlife. The other big difference is durability. If you want to get the longest life out of tires don’t buy Chinese or you risk catastrophic failure when they get below 30%.

I can drive my Michelin’s on bands because they are overbuilt, Chinese tires are not. My Michelin’s have a dual ply sidewall, Chinese tires do not. If you will replace your tires with 30% treadlife left Chinese tires are fine. If you like to get the most out of your tires and don’t want to risk a blowout or weird tire issues; don’t buy Chinese.

My g35 coupe gets Chinese and junk yard tires because I do burnouts all the time and like whipping it sideways and Michelin’s are $350 a tire; Chinese ones are $120. We drive the accord 30k a year so it gets Michelin’s pilot’s and x-ice.

its all about what you want out of your tires and where you live. If you get snow and it averages below 30degrees in winter, get dedicated snow tires.

And tire rack will have reviews for all your tires, check out what people say before you purchase.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Yeah I know they wont last quite as long but I got the whole kit for $375 and couldnt even buy the rotors for that elsewhere... So it was a win win... Plus they will look awesome when my new wheels get put on at tax time...
> 
> Lol I refuse to grow up... I gotta have my toys...
> 
> ...


YOLO


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Highly recommend the LIONHART brand on walmart.com. paid only $87 bux a tire for 19" performance tires.... Then 10 bux more per tire for roadhazard coverage once they came in... (2 days) it was a special size...
> 
> Walmart.com had the cheapest tires anywhere.. even after I compared a deal like your buy 2 get 2 deal.... Best check there first...
> Here's a pic of mine, and an example of how well they are priced... And they ride damn good on my BMW Didn't know what size you needed but look how cheap for a 17" !!!!!
> ...


There are codes on the tires that show how old they are, most tires that are cheap are old and suffer from dry rot, beware of deals that seem like bargains.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Continental True Contact. Great tires. Excellent all season performance and quiet on the highway.


The Continent's that came on my car is the only experience I've had with the brand. They were horrible, easily the worst tires I ever had. On the brightside no blowouts in them.



Mtbsrfun said:


> Does anybody know where OP lives? It does no use having an all season in winter, they are especially useless below 30degrees. If you want a Chinese tire, sumitomo makes a decent tire. Most of the Chinese brands out there will present weird issues when below 50% treadlife. The other big difference is durability. If you want to get the longest life out of tires don't buy Chinese or you risk catastrophic failure when they get below 30%.
> 
> I can drive my Michelin's on bands because they are overbuilt, Chinese tires are not. My Michelin's have a dual ply sidewall, Chinese tires do not. If you will replace your tires with 30% treadlife left Chinese tires are fine. If you like to get the most out of your tires and don't want to risk a blowout or weird tire issues; don't buy Chinese.
> 
> ...


Atl, GA&#129304; and we only get 2 months of actual winter. It rarely snows, we are more concerned about black ice in bad weather


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

goodyear tires suck better off calling them badyear


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm not new to this. But


WindyCityAnt said:


> My night came to a sudden halt. Hit a pothole I couldn't see coming. Pop go's the tire instantly ripping a hole on the side wall. I was in the burbs so nothing is open around here. Filled it up 3 times on my way home. I used a stone as a temp plug and kinda worked actually.


Edit: 1 can of fix a flat and a stone. It for the most part held up with me doing 5 mph with flashers on. 10 miles away from home pretty much too. So it was not easy.

I didn't have a jackets or anything to sleep with the weather at 27 degrees. I have road assistance 24 hours through my insurance.

The problem with that I have the theft proof rim lugs. Only 1 company came out and actually had the tool (I completly lost mine and NOT cheap)outta atleast 3 tries the first time it happened to me. It took hours and hours like 8. It's was like it's illegal for the tow companies to carry them. But the shops have everything. Kinda weird. &#128528;


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Shop fixed it! 2 new ones up front and 2 patches on another one. 400$ total for 40k mike tires both up front on the drive shaft. Looks and drives great! Excited and feeling much more safe for the winter now. 

Next is the brakes. Those are easy though. 100$ max for all new high performance ceramic self installed. 

The downside? Well rent now will be past due. Gotta chat with the landlord in the morning about it.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Shop fixed it! 2 new ones up front and 2 patches on another one. 400$ total for 40k mike tires both up front on the drive shaft. Looks and drives great! Excited and feeling much more safe for the winter now.
> 
> Next is the brakes. Those are easy though. 100$ max for all new high performance ceramic self installed.
> 
> The downside? Well rent now will be past due. Gotta chat with the landlord in the morning about it.


I really need to learn to wrench, I paid $200 for a basic front pair.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Shop fixed it! 2 new ones up front and 2 patches on another one. 400$ total for 40k mike tires both up front on the drive shaft. Looks and drives great! Excited and feeling much more safe for the winter now.
> 
> Next is the brakes. Those are easy though. 100$ max for all new high performance ceramic self installed.
> 
> The downside? Well rent now will be past due. Gotta chat with the landlord in the morning about it.


Worse case ..you can sleep in a safe car now. !!!

Great planning!!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I really need to learn to wrench, I paid $200 for a basic front pair.


Youboob helps ONLY if you pay close attention, remember they are pros at it. Your not. So go slow. Then pay attention to what they are saying.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Youboob helps ONLY if you pay close attention, remember they are pros at it. Your not. So go slow. Then pay attention to what they are saying.


I think I'm gonna start practicing on my '99 Explorer then after next year take a class.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Worse case ..you can sleep in a safe car now. !!!
> 
> Great planning!!


Naw he's cool. I called him and left a VM when I finally made it home at 3 am. I just might have to pay the late fees for him. Which is ok. He isn't a bad guy, very understanding. It's only 2 days now anyways.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay time for a new set of tires this week and pepboys got a sale buy 2 get 2 free on the Cooper Adventure tires for cyber Monday.
> 
> Anyone here got any experience with the Cooper brand?
> Know any other good deals?


I've always ordered mine through Amazon. $25 installation fee and you're good.

Mile stars have been great for me.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

$70 Prepaid card that you can use anywhere on a set of Michelin tires ends 12-13-2019 . https://www.michelinman.com/promoti...WAPhMA5_SzVYNP1I5shoCmiQQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## anonymouswon (Feb 10, 2017)

https://m.bestusedtires.com/ been doing business with them for 4 years never had one problem.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The Continent's that came on my car is the only experience I've had with the brand. They were horrible, easily the worst tires I ever had. On the brightside no blowouts in them.
> 
> 
> Atl, GA&#129304; and we only get 2 months of actual winter. It rarely snows, we are more concerned about black ice in bad weather


You should spend the money and get some Michelin pilot as3 tires. All seasons with a 40k warranty, rubber good to 160mph and they are stock tires on many high end performance cars. Awesome on ice and up to a few inches of snow. You'll never stop smiling taking on ramps at 90+mph without the tires squeeling. Well worth the extra money.
Unless you drive an suv&#128514;


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I got the Pirelli Scorpion Strada's. They handle so much better than the stock Hankooks that came on my Explorer. Higher rated for load and speed. 65k warranty.

I was always a bit leary of Pirelli as I thought they might be overpriced but so far, so good! Worth the extra $ to me.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I run the Perelli Scorpion Verde tires, I get great life out of them for my driving style and conditions. All my cars have always run real nice on them.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

BadYota said:


> Got the Goodyear Assurance Maxlife they've got an 85,000 mile warranty.
> 
> watch out for buy 3 get 1 free or 2 for 2 because the ones you buy are so heavily marked up it always cancels out the "deal." They'll be like $200 a tire for the 3.
> 
> don't trust Wally World tires, I drive for a living I need the best. Can't afford a blowout or a tread deficiency


I have the Goodyear Assurance MaxLife on my vehicle. They lasted no where near 85k on a Fusion Hybrid from Discount Tire. I had to insist the tire seller prorate the warranty because they went out at around 40k. He got grump and took 15 minutes but prorated them appropriately. NTB wouldn't even touch the warranty even though they're an authorized vendor. Very frustrating.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

For my personal cars I buy the best, either Michelin, Yokohama or Pirelli.

For Uber just buy the cheapest one can get as they are going to get destroyed soon enough anyways.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I get high quality Goodyear tires. All seasons for summer and Winter Commander from about Thanksgiving until Easter. They are on separate sets of wheels.


Not all of us have a nice garage to keep the spares


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not all of us have a nice garage to keep the spares


I don't either but the tire shop I go to charges $50 per set every 6 months. Then they swap them out for free. We have this arrangement with three different cars i.e. three different sets of wheels in their facility at any given time.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Bro, I got tire problems as I type this instead of getting it fixed


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Highly recommend the LIONHART brand on walmart.com. paid only $87 bux a tire for 19" performance tires.... Then 10 bux more per tire for roadhazard coverage once they came in... (2 days) it was a special size...
> 
> Walmart.com had the cheapest tires anywhere.. even after I compared a deal like your buy 2 get 2 deal.... Best check there first...
> Here's a pic of mine, and an example of how well they are priced... And they ride damn good on my BMW Didn't know what size you needed but look how cheap for a 17" !!!!!
> ...


I always purchase my tires at Walmart.com. My actual tires on my Prius are Low rolling resistance Hankook Kinergy PT, 80k miles. Got them for $ 320 including installation, lifetime balancing, rotation and road Hazzard insurance.


----------

